# Overeem to Dana "Brock is bigger"



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Scoop this man up, Dana!!!


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Why did they cut the "Are you ready to fight in the UFC?" part?


----------



## MILFHunter947 (Jan 30, 2010)

that definatly ensures that hes going to be signed by ufc


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That is usually the question that leads to a UFC contract. I kind of question Overeem's willingness to leave the Strikeforce belt to fight the best in the world for the UFC belt though. I personally would love to see Overeem in the UFC.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Wasn't this from like 2 years ago?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Overeem in the UFC would be cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So you ready to fight in the U... ? What did he say? :confused05:

Alistair could easily be a contender in the UFC.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Ah, memories. Seriously, this was forever ago.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Yea.. i remember Overeem during the Pride days.. what a difference! He blew up.. i don't know what he's been eating.. but he looks bulky, tight, and stiff from all that muscle.. lol. During his Pride days, he was lanky and very techincal. Now.. he looks like a Heavy-weight boxer.


----------



## TakedownKing (Aug 31, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


> Yea.. i remember Overeem during the Pride days.. what a difference! He blew up.. i don't know what he's been eating.. but he looks bulky, tight, and stiff from all that muscle.. lol. During his Pride days, he was lanky and very techincal. Now.. he looks like a Heavy-weight boxer.


Just to add to the picture:


----------



## rogi (Aug 26, 2007)

this is a better video


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

IMO he is the best challenge for Brock out there right now due to his size and his ability to chop down Brocky at the legs. If I am right and he plows through Cain and JDS like I think he will, I think Dana will bring in the Overeem to compete for the belt.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree that Overeem is the best challenge out there, other than Carwin again. I just dont see Cain and JDS being that much of a threat.


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

Overeem would be a good choice for the ufc and surely a top competitor for the belt, so why dont sign him?


----------



## zescstar (Apr 27, 2007)

thats why hes always being accused of taking steroids! especially in the pride days. he blew up fast. an amazing competitor for sure. i think he ll own brock if he has the chance.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah that video was awhile ago. The evolution of Ubereem...lolz! He would be a sick addition to the HW division...

and this is an even funnier video...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ive always said i would much rather the reem in the ufc than fedor, i still do he has way more to offer being he is strikeforce champ and now he is a monster, but he did look to blow up a bit fast...... hmmmm


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alistar is the most skilled fighter out there, who hasn't singed with the UFC yet! 

It's about time Dana-lein!


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

To be fair, Overeem's growth did happen to coincide with the age range where a male does from not being fully developed muscularly to being fully developed. It's similar to showing a picture of a kid at 8 compared to him as and adult at 30. Dude's gonna be bigger.


----------



## TViddy (Dec 23, 2008)

jasvll said:


> To be fair, Overeem's growth did happen to coincide with the age range where a male does from not being fully developed muscularly to being fully developed. It's similar to showing a picture of a kid at 8 compared to him as and adult at 30. Dude's gonna be bigger.


Agreed, BUT, you do not get that big without the help of steroids or HGH. Look at Brock when he was in WWE. He was bigger and had more muscle defenition back then. And I'm pretty sure he was on something when he was in WWE.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

rogi said:


> this is a better video


hahahaha i never get tired of seing that video :thumb02: good to see the reem not even taking it lightly on the kiddies. its a wonder dana hasnt tried harder to get him in the ufc


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TViddy said:


> Agreed, BUT, you do not get that big without the help of steroids or HGH. Look at Brock when he was in WWE. He was bigger and had more muscle defenition back then. And I'm pretty sure he was on something when he was in WWE.


Same logic applies. Lesnar was just as big as a collegiate wrestler (where he passed strict drug testing) as he was in WWE, but there are pictures of his younger days where he's much thinner. In both cases, people are speculating based on physical appearance alone.


----------



## Kodiac26170 (Jul 30, 2009)

I read that he attributes alot of his size to his diet of HORSE MEAT. Seriously.

Insert Mcdonalds joke here........!!!!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Alistair's done the James Toney for years now, chasing Dana around. I'm sure Dana doesn't mind having Alistair in the UFC but he's had plenty of opportunities to sign him and never done so.

My bet would be:

1) Dana is playing hardball and offering the kind of shitty contracts he gives Carwin, Cain, and Jon Jones. Ubereem won't have any of that.

2) Ubereem wants to compete in K-1.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

i think he would destroy brock.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

astrallite said:


> Alistair's done the James Toney for years now, chasing Dana around. I'm sure Dana doesn't mind having Alistair in the UFC but he's had plenty of opportunities to sign him and never done so.
> 
> My bet would be:
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth and insight.

Also, with regard to horse meat, by that logic Patrick Cote would also be huge.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

This is a fairly old clip at least 4 months old no? 

Btw Overeem in UFC = Champ


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I know people are going to flame me continually for this, but I think that Overeem is the biggest challenge to Brock and is, quite possibly, the 2nd best HW in the world right now. Has he had the best opponents? no. But he has shown incredible skill in dispatching the opponents he was given. Dana, sign this guy right now. 

Out of all the fighters outside of the UFC, I'd like to see Overeem signed first.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Black_S15 said:


> i think he would destroy brock.


Why? He's never beaten a top HW. He's never fought a wrestler. He has always been put against strikers. I don't care how much he juices, he would get owned by Lesnar.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Ubereem will be a big treat in the UFC.
But he is like 3 times the size from pride. Was he ever tested? seriously no way he can pass anything.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

id take reem vs lesnar instead of fedor vs lesnar anyday, but 1st i do want to see fedor and reem fight to see who is deservingly better


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Im confident he could walk into the octagon tomorrow and destroy Brock lesnar. Overeem is legit.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Im confident he could walk into the octagon tomorrow and destroy Brock lesnar. Overeem is legit.


I'm sure he could hold that belt :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm sure he could hold that belt :thumbsup:


Easily man, easily.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

rogi said:


> this is a better video


Well since Overeem can kick little girls' legs out, we now have proof of what he'd do to Mir .


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I think Overeem might be one of the more skilled fighters at HW, but his TDD is in question. He'd get killed by Cain at the very least..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TLC said:


> I think Overeem might be one of the more skilled fighters at HW, but his TDD is in question. He'd get killed by Cain at the very least..


He's a very decent Wrestler himself, if not a good one! How do you know he has bad TDD?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

FTR i would take Overeem over Brock. I dont think it will matter because Brock wont be champion by the time (if ever) Overeem comes to the UFC.

Overeem vs JDS or Cain is the matchup that intrigues me much more. Some well rounded HWs, bring em on!!

btw, how scared would Brock be of Overeems striking?? he might just come out in the 1st round already turtled up on the ground... or come out with a bullrush TD attempt. I tihnk he would want no part of Overeem standing.

Much like Brett Rogers, unfortunately Brett didnt have wrestling to fall back on.... it was funny seeing a huge man like Rogers basically punk out. A striker that was scared to strike lol.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

A lot of faith placed in Overeem as of late. I think Brock would beat Overeem, but by no means do I think he would walk through him. Funny, a year ago everyone said Overeem wasn't that great and was hiding out to keep from being drug tested. Now he is the greatest HW period with, funny enough Lesnar's next opponent, maybe only Cain being a legit challenge.

But I really do want Overeem in the UFC as I see quite a few interesting fights for him there.


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

Overeem is a good fighter with a spotty record against current fighters in the UFC. Although anything can happen in the UFC, I do not see Brock being knocked out by a striker any time soon.

People made a lot of noise about Brock "running away" when Carwin hit him. What people seem to forget is that every other person that Carwin has hit fell down and went to sleep.

Brock took some of the biggest punches a man can take, and survived and won, Overeem Cain and any other striker bring nothing more in power than what Carwin could and did do.

Overeem's takedown defense against a 280 pound man is what you have to watch. once the fight goes to the ground it's over, and Brock wins in pretty easy fashion. 

Rogan:

* "When Bruce Banner gets mad he turns into the Incredible Hulk. When the Incredible Hulk gets mad he turns into Brock Lesnar."*

LOL


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Overeem is again playing cat & mouse. Snoozing up to Dana is no surprise. He knows Fedor or Werdum could steal his belt. He needs to man up and defend his title against one of the two. Besides, Overeem would not fair against the strong wrestling pedigrees of the HW top dogs...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Overeem is again playing cat & mouse. Snoozing up to Dana is no surprise. He knows Fedor or Werdum could steal his belt. He needs to man up and defend his title against one of the two. Besides, Overeem would not fair against the strong wrestling pedigrees of the HW top dogs...


 Overeem called out Fedor and then Fedor lost.

I dont think Overeem was ducking ppl asmuch as looking for the right fights for the right $. Strikeforce was a joke when he won the title. Hell he fought Paul Buentello when he won it.

I believe a guy willing to kickbox with Remy and Semmy would be willing to fight Fedor in MMA. The $ would be right.

I dont think Fedors ppl wanted that fight. They called Overeem a "steriod mule" while persueing fights with clean fighters such as Josh Barnett.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...It's all gravy. If people want to write Fedor off, so be it. It's unfortunate that Fedor is actually human and he can make mistakes. Why so many are judgemental because of 1 simple mistake after years of dominating is beyond me...:confused03: The truth is he isn't done yet. I'm not going to play hot potato anymore concerning Fedor. It's useless. I rest my case...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm sure he could hold that belt :thumbsup:





Mckeever said:


> Im confident he could walk into the octagon tomorrow and destroy Brock lesnar. Overeem is legit.





Mckeever said:


> Easily man, easily.





BobbyCooper said:


> He's a very decent Wrestler himself, if not a good one! How do you know he has bad TDD?


Where is all this confidence coming from? He has never beat a good wrestler. He has never beaten a top HW. K-1 isn't mma and has nothing to do with mma. There is nothing that points to him being good enough to beat the best. Yes he is very good at knocking out midlevel fighters, but we have no idea what he do against top level competition or a top grappler.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Where is all this confidence coming from? He has never beat a good wrestler. He has never beaten a top HW. K-1 isn't mma and has nothing to do with mma. There is nothing that points to him being good enough to beat the best. Yes he is very good at knocking out midlevel fighters, but we have no idea what he do against top level competition or a top grappler.


Tired of defending overeem in posts. I'll just say this. He is an extremely talented HW and the most experienced HW out there. He is a monster, he will prove all the doubters wrong when he tools werdum or fedor, who ever.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Werdum and Fedor have entirely different styles than Brock. I would pick Ubereem against those two because of the style match up but I'm not to sure he could stop a great wrestlers take down. So I think I would pick Lesnar or Carwin against reem. Cain I'm not sure about, I'd need to rewatch the fight but didn't he get sloppy everytime Kongo hit him? I know he got the takedowns but Kongo didn't have any tdd then.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

overeem has stated he doesn't like the exclusivity of a UFC contract.... he wants to keep fighting multiple times a year... K1 etc...


im sure if dana offered him enough he would join though.... its all about the right price... right now alistair is making more money fighting for multiple events


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Tired of defending overeem in posts. I'll just say this. He is an extremely talented HW and the most experienced HW out there. He is a monster, he will prove all the doubters wrong when he tools werdum or fedor, who ever.


How is someone with 10 HW fights the most experienced guy in the division? Here's a list of the awesome fighters Overeem has beaten to prove he's the top guy:

1. Paul Buentello- also recently lost to Struve, Kongo, and Sylvia
2. Lee Tae Hyun-nothing says greatness like beating a guy who is 1-1
3. Mark Hunt-has lost his last two fights to LHWs.
4. Gary Goodridge-hasn't won a fight since 2007 and is on a 7 fight losing streak
5. Tony Sylvester-hasn't fought since the Overeem loss, and has never beaten anyone you've ever heard of.
6. James Thompson has lost 8 out of his last 10, including a loss to Kimbo.
7. Fujita-won two fights in four years out of seven. 
8. Brett Rogers-now here's why he's a world beater. He beat a fat guy who can throw straight punches. I mean Rogers did beat 3 fight losing streak, glass jaw Arlovski and LHW Abongo. 

Seriously he's beaten no, he's an overrated juicer, and he will not fight anyone in the US until he has cycled off the roids again. So see you for his only fight in Strikeforce next year around May.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Where is all this confidence coming from? He has never beat a good wrestler. He has never beaten a top HW. K-1 isn't mma and has nothing to do with mma. There is nothing that points to him being good enough to beat the best. Yes he is very good at knocking out midlevel fighters, but we have no idea what he do against top level competition or a top grappler.


It's simple!

Just take a look back at what he already did at LHW years ago. And now imagine him fighting from the by far strongest division in MMA to the by far weakest division MMA has to offer atm.

It's common sense if you ask me!


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> How is someone with 10 HW fights the most experienced guy in the division? Here's a list of the awesome fighters Overeem has beaten to prove he's the top guy:
> 
> 2. Lee Tae Hyun-nothing says greatness like beating a guy who is 1-1
> 3


So if you take out the Overeem fight, the dude's undefeated.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Overeem is again playing cat & mouse. Snoozing up to Dana is no surprise. He knows Fedor or Werdum could steal his belt. He needs to man up and defend his title against one of the two. Besides, Overeem would not fair against the strong wrestling pedigrees of the HW top dogs...


This took place before Fedor was even signed to STRIKEFORCE...

And since when has Overeem not manned up? He's been begging for Werdum and was begging Fedors camp for at least a year for a fight and they were turning their noses up at him...

Now all of a sudden Fedor loses and they become humble? I'd do the same..

Alastair Overeem at this point in his carreer is an absolute beast and he stands a chance against any HW in the world. Don't get that fact misconstrued, he's a powerful and technical striker with experience and raw stregnth... And I think he can beat Fedor.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Jeter Sucks said:


> So if you take out the Overeem fight, the dude's undefeated.


Trying to be smart, and you failed. He was 1-1 before he fought Overeem, after he fought him he was 1-2. 


BobbyCooper said:


> It's simple!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He wasn't that great at LHW either. He did beat Belfort twice. The other top guys he fought he lost to. Arona, Lil Nog twice, Shogun twice, and Liddell. He was far from a dominant LHW. Also he never fought a good wrestler at LHW, so again there is no evidence that he could beat one.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

good stuff


----------

